# did I do something wrong ?



## tri 5 ron (May 5, 2011)

Well I had started a thread here in the new members section to better introduce myself.

I recieved a message saying, "since I am new here, my thread is being "held" for moderation".

Did I mess up already ?


----------



## pineywoods (May 5, 2011)

You didn't do anything wrong we have a spam filter that will catch certain words and move the post to an area where it needs Moderator approval before it shows up. Its nothing you did it just happens sometimes and once you reach a certain number of posts it won't happen again. Sorry it grabbed your thread it does that to some of our good members as well as the spammers but better safe than sorry


----------



## tri 5 ron (May 5, 2011)

Ok, Thank you.

I did post a couple of pics with it too, so maybe that was part of it.


----------



## nwdave (May 5, 2011)

Now you got us wondering what was in the pictures??????  Now only Piney will know.....  J/K..Welcome when the Moderators bless you.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard, you rebel. JK


----------



## gnubee (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Piney is a good guy and will probably get you out of solitude soon.

Unless of course he has a brisket on the go then it may take up to 16 hours or so for him to act.

Still He probably has to check the runes, tea leaves and the position of the planets then if all is well he will procrastinate a little while longer and finally let you out of purgatory.

Or you could just buy him a beer and he will hand you the keys to the kingdom in a heartbeat.

whichever comes first.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to SMF!


----------

